# Our one year anniversary!



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Today marks our 1 year anniversary of bringing Nico home. When we got him he had been outside only once ever (he was born in a "polar vortex" in our region...) and he had never seen stairs or a tennis ball or really much of anything!
What a whirlwind of a year. We love him to bits and can't wait to see what the future holds! (more vizslas probably.... haha)
Sorry this is such a selfish post but I couldn't help gushing over my little guy 









Driving home from the breeder's -- the beginning of our adventure!









he loved his crate from day 1 


















such a little cutie!









This winter went much more smoothly with a spiffy jacket and some solid muscle on him.









My handsome boy.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

What a lucky Boy!!
Happy Anniversary to such a happy life!!


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks, tknafox 

I forgot: à HUGE THANK YOU to all of you on this forum for the help, support, info, pics, funny posts, sad posts, and everything else! What à great resource, thank you all so much!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

There is nothing selfish about sharing wonderful puppy pics! Nico is gorgeous. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we never get enough pics Rbka  keep them coming


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy one-year anniversary! ;D Nico is a beautiful boy... Just gorgeous!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy first year together, and you know there is no such thing as to many pictures on this forum.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Congrats!!!! Don't ever feel like you are being selfish all of us here love our dogs and totally understand your feelings... I wish some other dog owners loved their dogs as much as we do. What a handsome boy


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------

